# Happy Halloween!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Have been missing pretty much all summer! Glad to be getting things back to normal around here.
Had to indulge in this since I'm a HUGE Superman Fan!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes you been gone along time! Where have you been? Great costume and pictures especially the last one!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Been a crazy last couple of months. Was off work for a while, so I took advantage of that and spent some time with the Family. Started a new job end of August, so back to the grind stone! Found myself out with Khan for 1-2 hours every day walking, playing etc. so he really misses me now that I'm back working! All has been well. He is doing great. We are still going to training classes, and we are testing for CGC. Sure wish his environmental allergies were able to be fixed as easy as his food ones were with the diet.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Read on, Rye & Ted post about allergis or carpet I think. Her dog is allergic to the wool in the carpet of her house, how horrible is that! Have you tried changing to scent free detergents and all green cleaners for the house? Good Luck with that and welcome back!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thankfully he doesn't seem to be allergic to anything in the house. It seems to be whatever is floating in the air outside! With the rains starting, I'm hoping the pollen will be at a minimum.
The only thing I've found him to be allergic to in the house was a new dog bet I bought. It had Cedar in it! Now that was bad. Once I took it away, things cleared up!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad your back!! What great pics.! They had me laughing! Khan's head looks huge. He is such a handsome boy! Looking forward to seeing your posts more often. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Sooo adorable!!!


----------

